# 9 Hr Road Trip = 4 New Goats



## helmstead (May 23, 2009)

Long day in the van today, but very productive!  Brought 2 bucks and 2 does home:

Rider






Maverick





Lava





Patsy


----------



## Crest Acres Girl (May 23, 2009)

Congrats on your beautiful new goats!!! 

I love that buck in that picture its so funny! 

Are they Nigerians?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations! I really like the markings on Patsy!


----------



## dkluzier (May 24, 2009)

Wow - love Rider's beard!  That is an awesome looking goat.


----------



## Kindred farm (May 24, 2009)

Congrats!  Very nice looking goats.  Good luck with them.


----------



## helmstead (May 24, 2009)

Thanks!  And yes, Nigerians.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 24, 2009)

those are goodlooking goats.


----------



## pattyjean73 (May 24, 2009)

Good looking goats.  Ryder looks like he has a strong personality.  Love the markings and coloring on Lava.  Nice herd additions!


----------



## Chirpy (May 24, 2009)

Very nice looking Nigis.     I love Lava's eyes!


----------



## sunnygoats (May 24, 2009)

Congrats on your new additions! How old is Rider? I've never seen a beard that long and thick on a goat before!


----------



## lilhill (May 25, 2009)

Gorgeous, Kate!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (May 25, 2009)

9 hr road trip for a goat?   Who would do such a thing! 
I can understand it for a mini donkey, but a goat?  So far 8 hours is our limit for goats.  I love Rider!  Looks like he had a disbudding go bad though.  We just looked at a Saanen with the same problem.  Terrible scurs.  Sharp looking goats Kate!  

Chris and Tina


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 25, 2009)

Wonderful looking goats!  Congratulations! 

Rider has one big beard!  It also looks as though he has scurs.  I'd remove those.


----------



## barefoot okie (May 25, 2009)

awesome looking goats


----------



## helmstead (May 25, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> It also looks as though he has scurs.  I'd remove those.


  Thanks for pointing that out, you guys...I hadn't noticed...


----------



## reinbeau (May 25, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Wonderful looking goats!  Congratulations!
> 
> Rider has one big beard!  It also looks as though he has scurs.  I'd remove those.


What are scurs?


----------



## RedStickLA (May 25, 2009)

Congratulations!

I  those kinds of road trips!

 Mitzi


----------



## helmstead (May 25, 2009)

reinbeau said:
			
		

> What are scurs?


Scurs are horn growth after disbudding.  Quite common on bucks, especially.  Rider's scurs are particularly bad.


----------



## D Bar J Acres (May 27, 2009)

ooohhh, Baywatch son and double Kingwood grandson - NICE!!  I'd even ignore the scurs for that!

Our longest goat road trip was 12 hours this past March.  Such good bonding times with the husband....


----------



## helmstead (May 27, 2009)

Yep...I love Bay Watch, and I can't believe I have one of his boys now!


----------

